# Bucking when asked to canter!



## horsenaround123 (Jun 25, 2011)

my horse is 13 years old, very sweet and is great at everything we ask of him...except when we canter. when cantering free lunging, or on lunge line with saddle he doesn't buck. when we ride only to the left lead he bucks, the other lead he does not, normally, except the other day he was bucking, squeling, and at one point running side ways, both ways. I ask from the trot, don't surprise him, and i am not kicking him in the sides like a barbarion either! we do keep short reins when asking because he has history. 2 owners before me (if that makes sense) they had to get rid of him because he was bucking during jump courses, so he has history of bucking when asked to canter left lead. We don't know what to do, and sometimes i ask for canter and he is fine and goes into it. Even on his good lead he normally squels before cantering. The vet has come and says he is fine, just a bad boy, but I would like to think he is a good boy, the chiropractor has come but, it doesn't seem to really help. we currently do stretching before riding too.

Thanks for anybodys help!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

First: please have a professional check the saddle fit. The canter is the only gait with an odd number of beats, and a lot of problems with saddle fit become evident with weight in the saddle at the canter. I had a friend with a very touchy mare - when she was saddle shopping, she would get either the "thumbs up" or not at the canter. The mare would tolerate some saddles ok at the walk and trot, then explode in the canter. This was even with professional help throughout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vogue24 (Jun 25, 2011)

My horse does exactly the same! its only a little buck, but would be better if she didnt go it, its only when she goes into canter in the school.

The saddle has been professionaly checked too!

i dont know why she does it, any ideas?


----------



## horsenaround123 (Jun 25, 2011)

like have the vet check my saddle fit? or the chiropractor?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No, a professional, certified saddle fitter. You can ask around your local tack stores in regards to finding one in your area  it's almost a science, and something that vets nor chiros generally have training in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Of course he's not a "bad boy" but this sort of thing gets to be a habit. Once you're sure the saddle is ok, you'll have to have someone who can just ride it out. I didn't have anyone, but I did have someone who could help on the ground. After lunging nicely, I'd take off the lunge, hop on, and ask for exactly the same canter. Having someone in the center of the circle helped keep her attention. A round pen would make things easier. (It's taken a long time, longer than if I'd had professional help.)


----------



## horsenaround123 (Jun 25, 2011)

ok and I don't own him, its more of a leaseing thing? so is this something i should work through or.....start looking at other horses?


----------



## horsenaround123 (Jun 25, 2011)

hey *Vogue24* something I have tried resently is my bucking horse western. now he has never ridden western but i lunged him the other day with western saddle and it allows for him to move much more fluidly and freely so if you ride english I would give it a shot!!:lol:


----------



## ShootingSterFriesians (Jun 27, 2011)

My mare used to buck when asked to canter but only under saddle. After we got her saddle checked out we figured out that it was actually my fault because I was asking her too fast. Now I actually have to count 1,2,3 canter and leg so she doesn't buck. I don't know if it will help your guy but maybe its worth a try?


----------



## BrindalBelle (Nov 3, 2010)

First, definitely check your saddle fit. It can sometimes be really hard to find a pro saddle-fitter in the area, so if it's not possible, or too expensive, there are a lot of videos and websites online that can teach you some basics on saddle fit. More then likely, if the saddle is the major problem, one of these informational sites will give you enough info that you can find the problem yourself (look for things like bridging, dry spots, etc). You might then find information on corrective pads, or you might need a different saddle altogether.

If you don't think it's the saddle or can't find anything wrong with the fit, it's likely just behavioral. I used to ride a TB mare that bucked when you asked to canter and after many saddle fittings and vet/chiropractor appointments, everything seemed perfectly healthy. They said it was just that she had learned that bucking would scare the rider so they would stop asking and she could work less. Have you ever seen someone else ride him? Or have you considered having a trainer ride him and get their opinion on it? That might give you a better idea as to what's going on. The biggest thing is to determine whether he is bucking from pain, or just being naughty and someone who is experienced not just in riding but in training horses might be able to help you make that distinction.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ShootingSterFriesians said:


> My mare used to buck when asked to canter but only under saddle. After we got her saddle checked out we figured out that it was actually my fault because I was asking her too fast. Now I actually have to count 1,2,3 canter and leg so she doesn't buck. I don't know if it will help your guy but maybe its worth a try?


Asking too fast? Sorry but whoever dreamed up that response was - well dreaming. Horses go from a dead stop to a run when they are working cattle. Race horses start from a stand still at the gate, reiners lope out of a pattern. No counting, just the expectation they will move out.


----------



## DevilsMariah (Jun 29, 2011)

After checking that everythings ok physically and with the saddle you might need to work the horse out. I used to ride a horse that only walked and trotted, and not in the most physically helpful way. Therefore he was unbalanced and bucked. Working with your horse on hilly or making sure he's using his hind end will help with fitness and may stop this habit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It is a behavior issue. He has trained his riders to pull him up and to not ask for much. Why would you do much if you can get out of it by bucking or crow-hopping?

The best way I have found to 'ride a horse through' this kind of behavior is to get him really tired and then push him very hard into a fast canter / gallop. You have to get after him as hard as it takes to get him to move out. You cannot pull him up or give into him. If you cannot do this, then he is not going to work for you and needs a stronger rider. 

This is not a confidence building horse for you. I would really think your best option would be to lease / ride a more honest horse that wants to work instead of wanting to get out of working for you. Just what the years have taught me.


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

Saddle fit could very well be the problem, but it could also be a behaviour related issue. Does he pin his ears and/or become tense when you ask for the gait?


----------



## Vogue24 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thankyou horsenaround123 i will give it a try!


----------

